# first set up



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi everyone, picked these up on gumtree over the weekend. First is the Baby Gaggia, it's 6-7 years old and seems to have been well maintained. It's had the Silvia steam wand modification which I'm happy about as don't particularly like the plastic standard one. I've ordered a new group head seal and single basket. The wand May have a slight dripping issue that may need looked at bit overall pleased as it was only £60

Next is the Gaggia MDF, I seen this on gumtree also, it was an unwanted gift that had never been used and had been gathering dust on a shelf I think, still in original box. I got it for £70 which I'm really happy about as I think it's a solid grinder.

I bought this also to get me started, better tamp than the plastic one.

http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=3055


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Be careful you don't get the upgrade virus !!

Nice start mate, you are on the right track.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Great start! Should go well together. A bit of a drip is pretty normal.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice one. Looks like you've got most of the stuff you need to get going. Just a word of warning, single baskets can be pretty tricky to get right on account of the tapered shape and thin bed of coffee. Also, at a 1:2 ratio, you're looking at a tiny drink. There are a few people on here who successfully use the single baskets, but most of us are happy dosing 15-20g for 25-45 liquid espresso out, as it's easier to get consistently good shots from a double basket.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

i got an MDF myself, and having used it for a month there's a couple of things to be aware of.

remove the finger guard from the dosing section (the plastic strip that prevents access to the grinds chute) either dremmel it off or remove the plastic completely as it suffers from bad retention (almost 5g). a thin plastic spatula or one of them plastic screen removal tools you get with a tablet screen replacement kit will help clear it, as will a few good slaps on its back.

with the hopper removed, the chamber will hold enough beans to grind 18g of coffee, and a 52mm tamper will fit the top to cover bouncing beans.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

jthepilot said:


> Be careful you don't get the upgrade virus !!
> 
> Nice start mate, you are on the right track.


Thanks, I had to stop myself getting a Silvia lol. Glad I didn't now, I can see the waiting on steam being a annoyance for me long term. Granted my timing could be improved but I have made some nice latte's already. Think long term I'd like a machine that can be switched on when I get up and can do steam and water together.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Nice one. Looks like you've got most of the stuff you need to get going. Just a word of warning, single baskets can be pretty tricky to get right on account of the tapered shape and thin bed of coffee. Also, at a 1:2 ratio, you're looking at a tiny drink. There are a few people on here who successfully use the single baskets, but most of us are happy dosing 15-20g for 25-45 liquid espresso out, as it's easier to get consistently good shots from a double basket.


Morning, thanks for the advice that's really helpful. TBH I only ordered a single basket as the one I got with it looked quite corroded, as I was buying thought might as well add one. I think the guy used it for pod coffee.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

DaveMak said:


> i got an MDF myself, and having used it for a month there's a couple of things to be aware of.
> 
> remove the finger guard from the dosing section (the plastic strip that prevents access to the grinds chute) either dremmel it off or remove the plastic completely as it suffers from bad retention (almost 5g). a thin plastic spatula or one of them plastic screen removal tools you get with a tablet screen replacement kit will help clear it, as will a few good slaps on its back.
> 
> with the hopper removed, the chamber will hold enough beans to grind 18g of coffee, and a 52mm tamper will fit the top to cover bouncing beans.


Hi Dave, thanks for the advice. I rotate the wheel continually as its ground so retention shouldn't be an issue for me I don't think. I wouldn't have picked a grinder with a doser if I'm honest but it was to much machine for the money to pass up and I like the look.

I don't think a single basket would hold anywhere near 18g.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

im pretty sure you will get a double basket soon enough, when you do then 18g is pretty much perfect.

yeah, mine was a bargain too that i couldn't let go, i liked the thought of a doser but while waiting for delivery i read a few reviews and found the bad points to it, but tbh for where i am learning wise it a cracking bit of kit but i feel an upgrade as soon as i spot a bargain. and as for the constantly rotating the dosing wheel, it doesn't make that much difference for me. i need to get in and scrape it a bit.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

DaveMak said:


> im pretty sure you will get a double basket soon enough, when you do then 18g is pretty much perfect.
> 
> yeah, mine was a bargain too that i couldn't let go, i liked the thought of a doser but while waiting for delivery i read a few reviews and found the bad points to it, but tbh for where i am learning wise it a cracking bit of kit but i feel an upgrade as soon as i spot a bargain. and as for the constantly rotating the dosing wheel, it doesn't make that much difference for me. i need to get in and scrape it a bit.


Excuse me there Dave, I got my terminology mixed up. When I said basket I was referring to the dosing compartments in the grinder poops. I can see how easy it would be to get an upgrade pretty quickly. I must resist.... for a while anyway lol.

What machine have you got Dave?


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

i got a classic.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35470-nowt-special-but-its-my-starter-kit&p=465405


----------

